# WHY DOES TANK AND ROOM SMELL????



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

ok here is the deal..i have 2 55g's and 1 10g and my room stays smellin like some fish, what is the deal...i hate it--i dont know what to do..i mean i take really good care of my tanks ...so i dont know what i am doing wrong????????? someone please help..........


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

amonia smells. is it amonia? i had a bunch of amonia in a 10g a long time ago and i almost gagged when i cleaned it


----------



## Trimma194 (Mar 20, 2004)

man i dont even know.....it might be because one of my 55's is still in the process of being cycled........but could it be anything else


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

if i start to smell my tanks i change the carbon and it clears up in a few days.


----------



## DuffmanRC (Oct 2, 2003)

i always notice my tank smells if somthing dead is in it, anything hiding from ya that could be dead.


----------



## Runningmad (Aug 13, 2003)

when was the last time you changed your filters?


----------



## Caseman (Jan 7, 2004)

Look for any uneaten food.

I had a small chunk of catfish in my large rhoms tank it didnt smell but it had something growing on it


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

It could be the cycling tank. Either way, I'd put in activated carbon, and I'd check to see if its time to replace the filter cartridges


----------



## JAC (Jan 19, 2004)

When that happens to me it's always a piece of fish or some other kind of food that got stuck somewhere, it goes away after I take it out. Big fish tanks like this always smell but they shouldn't stink up the room.

Is the room you have them in always closed? because I have my tank in my room and I always have the windows and the door open, but if I leave for a couple of days Ill close everything and when I get back and open the door I can notice a "light" tank smell, but it goes away the second I open the windows.


----------

